
Show HN: Able Markdown Editor - new_here
https://able.md
======
new_here
Hi everyone, we’ve made some updates to able.bio’s markdown editor which is
now accessible via the shortcut domain [https://able.md](https://able.md)

You can now drag and drop a markdown file into the editor, write, and download
markdown without an account. It also supports math equations and tables, and
is fully responsive so you can edit on mobile devices too.

More details here, if you’re interested: [https://able.bio/rhett/improving-
our-data-portability-and-ma...](https://able.bio/rhett/improving-our-data-
portability-and-markdown-editor--e8b996bc)

Any feedback would be appreciated.

